# Canon A590 IS vs A720 IS vs SX 100 IS. Which to go for ?



## raksrules (Apr 16, 2008)

Please suggest me (with pros and cons) the best bet between the following:

All INR prices are from Canon India website and USD prices from amazon.com

Canon A590 IS   -  INR 10995                        
                       $151.86 (shipping 8$)

Canon A720 IS    - INR 14995                         
                       $169.95 (shipping 8$)

Canon SX 100 IS - INR 16995                         
                          $215.95 (shipping 8$)

All this considering, i have someone from US who can bring the digi cam for me


----------



## aadipa (Apr 17, 2008)

Check this
*www.jjmehta.com/pricelist/canon_digial_pricing.htm

Looks like you can get it @ simillar rates in India itself, that too with full 2 years warrany from Canon India.

If you know working of cam, its different settings then better go for Canon S5 IS. Else you can settle for A720 IS.

SX series is very new, so no idea about its results.


----------

